# Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO



## KempA (5. Januar 2015)

*Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Hallo,

wie im Titel beschrieben brauch ich einen möglichst günstigen PC.
Den PC brauche ich NUR für CS:GO. Ansonsten wird mit dme Teil nichts gemacht.
Gespielt wird ansonsten mit der PS4 und gearbeitet mit dem Mac.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

Es gibt eigentlich keinen Preisrahmen. Ich wollte schonmal nen PC nur für CS:GO kaufen und am Ende hab ich 1500€ abgelegt.
Das soll diesmal jedoch nicht so werden, da der PC beim letzten dann echt nur in der Ecke stand und nicht benutzt wurde.
Ich sag deshalb einfach mal: so günstig wie möglich, so teuer wie nötig.

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten,  Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Ja. Mein Gehäuse (Fractal R4 inkl DVD-Laufwerk) ist noch da und ich hab noch ne Seagate Barracuda mit 2 TB

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

BenQ XL2420T, 1920x1080, 120 Hz  Gespielt wird CS:GO auf 1366x720@ 120 Hz

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW,  Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio-  & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

CS:GO

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

Hab wie geasgt noch ne 2 Tb-Platte hier, da wird also keine HDD mehr benötigt. Wenn eine SSD nicht zuu teuer wird, wärs schon ganz nett eine zu haben 

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Muss nicht unbedingt, aber wenns sich sehr lohnt ist es auch kein Problem

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Nein

Ich hab schonmal was zusammengestellt. Ich hab jedoch echt nicht so viel Ahnung und will euch damit einfach nur mal zeigen wie ich es machen würde.
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Wie ihr seht sind 2 CPUs drin, wobei der i5 natürlich direkt um einiges teurer ist. Jedoch ist CS:GO sehr CPU-Lastig und ich weiß nicht ob die 50€-Cpu da ausreicht.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Fazzi (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Sorry aber wenn du doch schon einen Rechner hast, warum nutzt du ihn dann nicht? Der taugt doch dicke für CS:GO 

Ansonsten zu deiner Aufstellung würde ich den Ram nehmen, der ist günstiger Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Board sollte auch das hier reichen ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil würde ich eher das hier empfehlen be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ob der CPU reicht, wohlmöglich schon nur habe ich da leider keine Erfahrung, würde aber wenn dann eher zum i3 greifen als zum celeron Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schöne Grüße


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Auf dem Mac läuft CS Go doch auch.


----------



## DaMoffi (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*



Fazzi schrieb:


> Ansonsten zu deiner Aufstellung würde ich den Ram nehmen, der ist günstiger Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Nicht nur günstiger, der passt sogar ... in der Wunschliste vom TE ist Notebook-Speicher enthalten...

Das MultiCore-Rendering bringt zwar nicht viel bei CS:GO, aber eine 4-Thread-CPU wie den i3 würde ich schon nehmen ...

Siehe auch Post hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/counterstrike/326423-cs-go-multicore-problem-post6290470.html#post6290470


----------



## steffen2891 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

wenn du die fps auf 120 fixt würde ich eine 750 Ti kaufen die reicht bei der Auflösung.


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Hey,

erstmals vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 
Also


Grafikkarte: Da schau ich dann einfach mal wie viel ich dann am Ende ausgeben will. Ich denke man kann bei beiden (also R9 280 und GTX750ti) die Modelle von MSI nehmen, oder?
Wie enorm fällt denn der Unterschied zwischen beiden aus? Hab mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und dann is mir durch den Kopf gegangen dass ich eigentlich sehr gerne Strategiespiele spiel und das ist auf der PlayStation einfach nicht möglich. Dann könnte ich ab und an nochmal ne Runde Company of Heroes oder Anno spielen (gerade bei Anno war glaub sogar mein altes System oftmals an der Grenze).


Zur CPU: Also der Celeron fällt dann weg. Was sagt ihr zum FX-6300 im Vergleich zum i3?


Mainboard: Was kann das Pro denn mehr? Gibts da nur wieder 2,3 USB-Ports mehr, oder ist es da eventuell wirklich "sinnvoll" das Pro zu nehmen (vorallem im Bezug auf die Gesamtperformance des PCs)


SSD: Hab gesehen dass es von Crucial noch ne MX100 gibt, welche paar Gb mehr hat und 3€ mehr kostet. Sollte ich da trotzdem lieber die M500 nehmen?


Ram: Ja, den Crucial wollte ich eigentlich nehmen, hab mich wohl verklickt 


Was ich noch dazu sagen muss.. Mit meinem alten System (i7-4770k, GTX780, Crucial M500 240GB, Crucial Balistix Sport 16Gb, MSI Z97 Gaming3) lief CS:GO NICHT ruckelfrei. Ich kann mir bis heute nicht erklären warum, weil ansonsten alles ohne Probleme lief. Nur bei CS:GO hatte ich immer wieder kleine Hänger. Also es waren eigentlich keine richtigen Ruckler, sondern das Spiel blieb ab und an einfach für 1,2 ms komplett stehen und lief dann weiter. Hab bis heute keine Ahnuing warum das so war, aber ich hoffe dass da nichts von der Hardware eventuell "nicht kompatibel" war. Mit dem System vorher (i7-3770k, GTX680, Samsung 830 256Gb, G.Skill Sniper 16Gb, Gigabyte Z77-Board) lief immer alles problemlos.

Edit: auf meinem Mac läuft es nicht. Es ist "nur" ein MacBook Pro 13" Retina. Dieses hat zwar einen i5 mit 2,6 GHz und HT, aber da macht die integrierte Grafik wohl schlapp.
ich hab eigentlich nie weniger als 50,60 FPS, aber es wirkt die ganze Zeit total unflüssig.

Grüße


----------



## markus1612 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Wie viele PCs hast du eigentlich von deinen alten noch zuhause stehen? Das sind beides TopTeile gewesen und wieso hast du von einem 3770k auf den 4770k aufgerüstet und nicht einfach die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht? Die Leute die dich damals beraten haben, haben entweder nix von deinem alten System gewusst oder dich einfach falsch beraten.

MfG


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ich würde es so machen:

625,79€ über Geizhals

1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G)
1 x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Raijintek Themis (0P105255)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ne, das lief alles etwas anders ab 
Ich wurde damals NICHT falsch beraten und von den PCs hab ich eben nur noch das Gehäuse und die insgesamt 3 verbauten HDDs da (wovon ich 2 in ein Case gebaut und und eine als externe Festplatte und eine als Timemachine-Platte benutze).
Es war damals einfsch blöd von mir nach dem Pc mit dem 3770 einen mit dem 4770 zu kaufen und nicht direkt nen günstigen.
Ich hatte den ersten verkauft, weil ich ihn kaum benutzt habe. Dann hatte ich wieder Lust auf nen PC und wollte dann eiventlich nen günstigen kaufen, weil ich wusste dass er kaum genutzt wird.
Aber wie das dann so läuft.. Es juckt in den Fingern und schon hat man wieder so ne Kiste unterm Schreibtisch stehen und lässt sie verstauben..


----------



## fxler (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Was empfehlt ihr Intels, mit 4-Kernen  und 4 Threads, wenn er nur CS:GO zockt, welches Multithreading unterstützt ?
Da ist AMD billiger und deutlich schneller!


----------



## Fazzi (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Also was den Freeze im Game betrifft, kann es auch einfach am Netzwerk liegen. Hatte damals zu CS 1.6 Zeiten auch damit zu kämpfen. Lag bei mir daran, dass mein Modem im Keller lag und ich einen Router, ein Switch und Dlan dazwischen hatte um ins 2. OG (Dachgeschoss) zu kommen. Irgendwo war da der Knackpunkt, aber ich habe ihn nie ausfindig machen können. Bei mir hat es auch alle 1-2 Minuten für etwa eine halbe Sekunde einen Freeze gegeben.

Als ich das Ganze über einen kleinen UMTS-Router laufen hatte, lief es ohne Freeze (aber dafür mit unkonstanten Pings ). Also konnte ich die Hardware als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Möglicherweise liegt bei dir das gleiche Problem vor. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei CS:GO auch noch den Netgraphen gibt (wohlmöglich schon), daran konnte man den Freeze immer gut erkennen und die Leitung als Fehlerquelle identifizieren.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

AMD ist nicht schneller bei MultiCore-Spielen, Intels HT istda deutlich schneller. Der Xeon 1231V3 wäre die beste Wahl, außerdem verbraucht AMD viel zu viel Strom und braucht gute Kühlung.


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Netzwerktechnisch fielen mir als Laie keine Besonderheiten auf. Es wurde auch nichts geändert im Vergleich zum vorherigen PC wo alles Problemlos lief.
Was sagt ihr zu ner gebrauchen GTX770? Die sind ja auch oft recht günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Wenn du sie für unter 160€ kriegst, oke, aber ansonsten lieber zur AMD R9 280 greifen.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

@fxler: Lesen. "Grafikkarte:  Da schau ich dann einfach mal wie viel ich dann am Ende ausgeben will.  Ich denke man kann bei beiden (also R9 280 und GTX750ti) die Modelle von  MSI nehmen, oder?
Wie  enorm fällt denn der Unterschied zwischen beiden aus? Hab mir nochmal  Gedanken gemacht und dann is mir durch den Kopf gegangen dass ich  eigentlich sehr gerne Strategiespiele spiel und das ist auf der  PlayStation einfach nicht möglich. Dann könnte ich ab und an nochmal ne  Runde Company of Heroes oder Anno spielen (gerade bei Anno war glaub  sogar mein altes System oftmals an der Grenze)."

Also nicht nur CS GO im Bereich des Möglichen. Die Min-FPS werden bei der geringen Auflösung mit dem i5 deutlich höher ausfallen.


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Spricht etwas gegen ein Z87 Board? Hab in nem Outlet-Store ein MSI Z87-G43 für 45€ gefunden.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Kann man machen, es kann allerdings sein, das Du das Board erst flashen (lassen) musst, bevor aktuelle CPUs erkannt werden.


----------



## DaMoffi (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*



EC1000 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: Da schau ich dann einfach mal wie viel ich dann am Ende ausgeben will. Ich denke man kann bei beiden (also R9 280 und GTX750ti) die Modelle von MSI nehmen, oder?
> Wie enorm fällt denn der Unterschied zwischen beiden aus?



Die MSI-Modelle sind beide gut ... für meinen Geschmack aber zu teuer (du hast aber nicht geschrieben, welches Modell ... allein von der GTX 750 ti gibt es 3 ). 
Bei der GTX 750 ti war das nvidia-Referenzmodell ja schon sehr leise ... da ist eine TwinFrozr ja fast sinnlos ... bzw. die passive Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti KalmX eigentlich gleich teuer ... leichter Luftzug im Gehäuse reicht da ...

Problem ist wie gesagt der Preis ... eine R9 280 kostet knapp 30% mehr, hat aber 60% mehr Leistung.
Da ist die Gaming m. E. auch mit die beste Karte, für einen Zehner weniger sind die beiden HIS-Modelle lt. diesem Test auch zu empfehlen.



EC1000 schrieb:


> Zur CPU: Also der Celeron fällt dann weg. Was sagt ihr zum FX-6300 im Vergleich zum i3?



Wurde ja schon geschrieben ... prinzipiell nehmen die sich nichts. Wer jedoch auf OC steht, kann auch den FX-6300 ... sehr Spiel-abhängig, aber v. a. in Verbindung mit einer GTX 750 ti dürfte die CPU relativ egal sein (auch was min-FPS angeht) ...



EC1000 schrieb:


> Mainboard: Was kann das Pro denn mehr? Gibts da nur wieder 2,3 USB-Ports mehr, oder ist es da eventuell wirklich "sinnvoll" das Pro zu nehmen (vorallem im Bezug auf die Gesamtperformance des PCs)



Bei der Gesamtperformance hast du zw. B85, H97 und Z97 keinen Unterschied ... von daher würde dir theoretisch auch ein B85-Board (evtl. sogar ein günstiges microATX) ausreichen: Produktvergleich ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ), ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) | Geizhals Deutschland
Outlet-Z87 oder H87 gehen natürlich auch ... BIOS-Problematik wurde ja schon angesprochen ... haben einige B85-Boards übrigens nicht, da die erst nach Haswell-Refresh auf den Markt kamen, wie das verlinkte Pro3 z. B.

Das Pro4 hat die gleichen USB-Anschlüsse wie das Anniversary , aber besseren Sound- und LAN-Chip ... dafür hat das Anniversary den besseren Preis und keine PCI-Steckplätze mehr ...



EC1000 schrieb:


> SSD: Hab gesehen dass es von Crucial noch ne MX100 gibt, welche paar Gb mehr hat und 3€ mehr kostet. Sollte ich da trotzdem lieber die M500 nehmen?



Nein ... gibt kein Grund mehr für die M500 ... entweder den Nachfolger M550, die MX100 oder evtl. die SanDisk Ultra II bzw. Ultra Plus ... was halt günstiger bei deinem Shop der Wahl ist: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=890677&cmp=1086129&cmp=1154830&cmp=1122680
Trifft übrigens im gleichen Maße auf die 240/256er Versionen zu, die heute eigentlich eher zu empfehlen sind ... die kleinen sind sehr schnell voll...


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ich denk ich nehm einfach eine R9 280. Vllt finde ich ja auch eine gebrauchte.
SSD nehm ich dann einfach eine der von dir empfohlenen.
Beim Mainboqrd bin ich noch unschlüssig. Wäre gut wenn noch eine PCI-Karte unter die Graka passt. Hab vergessen zu sagen dass ich da noch eine Creative Xfi hier liegen hab.
Was genau heißt "einen schlechteren LAN-Chip"?  Ich dachte die nehmen sich heute eigentlich fast nichts mehr..
Was die CPU betrifft schau ich auch mal ob ich vllt irgendwo einen günstigen i5 herbekomme. Wenn nicjt, dann eben der i3


----------



## DaMoffi (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Die nehmen sich eigentlich auch nichts ... viele schwören halt auf einen Killer-LAN oder _glauben_, dass ein Intel-LAN-Chip stabilere Pings liefert als ein Realtek ...

Andere _glauben _eher, dass die Intel-Treiber für den Chip besser sind (da scheinen die Killer-Teile wirklich ab und zu Probleme zu machen) ...

Persönlich hatte ich bisher mit keinem der 3 Probleme ... allerdings hast du ja auch NIE den direkten Vergleich, von daher ...

(Allerdings findest du auch keine hochpreisigen Mainboards, die nur einen Realtek verbaut haben ... was aber auch wieder kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist ...)


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Dann hol ich einfach irgendwas günstiges 
Denkt ihr die R9 280 würde in Verbindung mit einem i5 in CSGO auf 1366x768 reichen um KONSTANT 130 Fps zu halten? Denn das ist ein absolutes muss.
Wenn sie das nicht schafft, dann leg ich lieber noch was drauf und hol mir ne gebrauchte GTX780.
Noch ne Frage bezüglich des Mainbaords.. Hab gerade gesehen dass das Asrock b85 pro 4 nur 60€ kostet. Welche Nachteile hab ich gegenüber einem Board mit einem H97 Chip? Der geringe Preis reizt mich schon sehr.


----------



## DaMoffi (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Wenn du die echten Neuerungen von H97 nicht brauchst (z. B. M.2 und SATA-Express) und auch auf die RAID-Funktion der H-Chipsätze verzichten kannst, dann haste eigentlich nur in der Verteilung (nicht Anzahl) der USB- und SATA-Anschlüsse Nachteile ... und M.2 und SATA-Express hat das H97 Pro4 auch nicht ...

Lediglich das Problem mit dem BIOS-Update könnte bestehen ... das entsprechende BIOS ist aber seit 12/2013 draußen ... also dürfte es (von absoluter Lagerware mal abgesehen) keine alten nicht-Haswell-Refresh-AsRocks mehr geben ...


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ich denk dann bestell ich mir die Nacht im Midnightshopping das B85 Pro 4, den Ram, das empfohlene 400 W Netzteil von Bequiet (wird ja reichen, oder?) und noch ne M550 SSD.
Mit der Grafikkarte warte ich mal noch auf das was ihr sagt.

EDIT: Was sagt ihr zu dem Asrock B85M-ITX? Wollte schon immer nen kleinen Pc haben. Das Board kostet nur 6€ mehr als die ATX-Version und von Inter-Tech gibt's schon für 35€ ein ITX-Gehäuse.
Würde das für meine Zwecke passen? Soundkarte hab ich auch eine externe und Ram-Riegel hab ich dann ja auch nur 2


----------



## DaMoffi (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Bei den ganz kleinen Gehäusen immer auf die maximal mögliche Grafikkartenlänge achten (bei dem Inter-Tech z. B. steht nichts da, aber bei 224 mm Tiefe wird eine R9 280 kaum reinpassen).

Es gibt zwar spezielle, kürzere Grafikkarten, nur musst du dann (wie bei allen Komponenten) immer Abstriche in der Kühlung machen ... prinzipiell geht das, aber empfehlen würde man es nur, wenn es wirklich Platzprobleme mit großen Gehäusen gibt ... denn Mehrpreis und Mehr-Abwärme auf kleinem Raum haste erstmal als Nachteil stehen ... Vorteile?

Bei MF immer einen Warenkorb abspeichern und das Ganze etwas beobachten ... die erhöhen gerne mal die Preise zu Mitternacht oder eine CPU kostet für ein paar Stunden 50 € mehr ...

Einfach beobachten und beim niedrigsten Gesamtpreis inkl. Versand zuschlagen ... unabhängig vom Midnightshopping ...


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Schade :/ 
Bei mir ist es aufm und unterm Schreibtisch sehr eng, da ich auch Musik mache. Da stehen Monitorboxen, ein Studio-Subwoofer, ein Verstärker,... Hab deshalb leider nicht so viel Platz und ein ITX-Computer wäre da spitze gewesen. Der Aufpreis von ca 45€ für Mainboard und Gehäuse wäre dann auch okay gewesen, aber wenn die Karte nicht reinpasst, dann ist das natürlich sinnlos.


----------



## DaMoffi (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Naja ... die MSI R9 280 ist halt 269 mm lang ... das wird bei 224 mm Tiefe des Gehäuses eben ... naja ... knapp. 

Aber wie gesagt ... es gibt ja kurze GPUs: Produktvergleich MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G ITX, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V303-040R), MSI N760 2GD5/OC ITX, N760 Gaming 2G ITX, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V284-210R/V284-217R), ASUS GTX760


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Da hast du wohl recht 
Hatte mir die genauen Angaben nicht angeschaut, weil ich davon ausging dass eine "normale" Karte da reinpasst.
Eine schwächere/teure Grafikkarte möchte ich aber nicht verbauen, deshalb muss ich wohl mit dem ATX-Formfaktor weiterarbeiten


----------



## KempA (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Denkt ihr es lohnt sich auf die GTX960 zu warten? Ich hatte bisher immer Nvidia, da kenn ich mich dann wenigstens direkt mit den Treibern aus 
Aber daran solls net liegen.
Ist halt eher die Frage ob sich der Aufpreis von einer gebrauchten R9 280 (110-120Euro) zur GTX960 (welche dann ja nur neu zu kaufen ist) lohnt, oder nicht?


----------



## DaMoffi (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Wenn das hier kein Fake ist und es wirklich bei 2 GB RAM bleibt, dann dürfte sogar eine neue R9 280 die bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## steffen2891 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Asus Strix R9 280 ist eine ziemlich leise Karte, kannst dir ja mal anschauen, falls dir das wichtig ist.


----------



## KempA (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ich könnte recht günstig an ne R9 280x kommen.
aber laut CPUBOSS brauch die Karte etwa 250 Watt. Dann würde das 400 Netzteil wo etwas knapp bemessen sein, oder?


----------



## markus1612 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Und welche 280 wäre das? Hersteller? Und 250W unter Last vielleicht in einem richtig fetten Belastungstest, aber niemals im normalen Betrieb, eine 290 vielleicht eher, aber 280 nicht.


----------



## KempA (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Eine Powercolor 280x TurboDuo OC


----------



## DaMoffi (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Und welche 280 wäre das? Hersteller? Und 250W unter Last vielleicht in einem richtig fetten Belastungstest, aber niemals im normalen Betrieb, eine 290 vielleicht eher, aber 280 nicht.



Sag das nicht ... eine Gigabyte R9 280X wurde im Furmark Stresstest mit 347 W gemessen (Karte allein): Gigabyte R9 280X OC 3 GB Review | techPowerUp
(Durchschnittsverbrauch beim Gaming jedoch nur 216 W)

Moderne Grafikkarte (egal ob R9 280X/R9 290(X) oder GTX 970) können trotz aller Effizienz-Versprechen der Hersteller schon ordentlich was wegschnüffeln ... wenn man sie denn lässt ...


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Selbst dann ist man mit einem "guten" 400W Netzteil noch auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## DaMoffi (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Das war aber nicht die Frage. 

Wenn es jedoch um die Frage E10 400 W und E10 500 W geht, würde ich bei einer R9 280X trotzdem das 500er nehmen, da das E10 400 W nur eine 12V-Schiene mit 18 A für PCIe besitzt und das E10 500 W hat 2 davon ... evtl. möchte man die GPU ja nochmals aufrüsten ...

Die 17€ Differenz sollten da nicht die Rolle spielen ... und _wenn _das Geld so knapp ist, dann kauft man auch kein E10 400 W.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Was könnte man denn sonst noch für ein Netzteil nehmen?
Ich weiß dass man am Netzteil nicht spart, hab auch nicht vor das nachträglich noch zu tauschen.
Wenn ich aber eins nehmen dass etwas günstiger ist, würde ich auch erstmal ne R9 280 kaufen und das gesparte Geld dann in einen Xeon 1231 stecken.
Ich würde dann in Laufe des Jahres eventuell auf eine Graikkarte ala GTX970 oder so umsteigen. Dann sollte der PC ja erstmal gut genug sein um eine Zeit lang so zu laufen, oder?

Was sagt ihr z.B. zu denen hier?
500 Watt EVGA 500B Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks
530 Watt Thermaltake Smart SE Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks
500 Watt Corsair CX Series Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,

Wichtig ist nur dass es jetzt nicht so laut wie ein Föhn ist. Muss aber auch nicht ultrasilent sein


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Dieses ist für die Kohle wirklich sehr gut, bei mittleren Lasten (und höher wirst Du nicht kommen) auf 80+ Gold Niveau : 8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Super 
Und die 450 Watt in Verbindung mit der Qualität des Netzteils (teurere sind ja, meines Wissens nach, näher an der Watt-Angabe als die günstigen) ausreichend für den Xeon und eventuell später eine größere Grafikkarte?


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Jepp, das Netzteil reicht definitiv für einen Xeon und jede noch so fette Graka 

Das Teilchen ist wirklich sehr effizient, hat einen sehr guten Lüfter und basiert auf einer besseren Plattform als die L8 Baureihe.


----------



## DaMoffi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Naja ... so richtig Hochwertiges kann man unter 50 € natürlich nicht erwarten. "Besser" als das L8 schon, hat aber keinen Silent Wings Lüfter ...

Allerdings bis auf die geringfügig höhere Effizienz (max. 88 zu 90%) ist z. B. ein Cooler Master G450M dem System Power 7 450 W ebenbürtig bzw. überlegen (gleiche Lautstärke, beide Gleitlagerlüfter, beide relativ schlechte Caps, aber DC-DC-Technologie, Kabelmanagement und 5 Jahre _echte _Garantie). Auf CB hat das G450M zumindest eine Empfehlung bekommen, das System Power 7 450 W nicht.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*



nmf schrieb:


> Naja ... so richtig Hochwertiges kann man unter 50 € natürlich nicht erwarten. "Besser" als das L8 schon, hat aber keinen Silent Wings Lüfter ...
> 
> Allerdings bis auf die geringfügig höhere Effizienz (max. 88 zu 90%) ist z. B. ein Cooler Master G450M dem System Power 7 450 W ebenbürtig bzw. überlegen (gleiche Lautstärke, beide Gleitlagerlüfter, beide relativ schlechte Caps, aber DC-DC-Technologie, Kabelmanagement und 5 Jahre _echte _Garantie). Auf CB hat das G450M zumindest eine Empfehlung bekommen, das System Power 7 450 W nicht.



Danke für deinen Input.
Am besten wart ich einfach mal noch 2,3 Antworten ab.
Hab die beiden Netzteile jetzt mal im Warenkorb und entscheide dann wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## DaMoffi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Naja ... die nehmen sich halt nicht viel. 

Bei den Caps könnte man sogar leichte Vorteile beim SP7 sehen ... die Spannungsregulierung bei asymmetrischen Lasten (wie sie moderne Grafikkarten gerne zeigen) ist eben ohne DC-DC-Technik beim SP7 nicht so gut und der größte Kritikpunkt. 
Wie auch die 3 Jahre Garantie, die aber nur der Händler gegenüber dem Hersteller in Anspruch nehmen kann ... eben OEM-Ware. Da bist du im Zweifelsfall auf die Kulanz des Händlers angewiesen.

Die 5 Jahre echte Herstellergarantie des G450M sind da schon eine Hausnummer in dem Preissegment.

Die Lautstärke des G450M ist halt bis 400 W immer niedriger als ebim SP7 ... beide Gleitlagerlüfter, beim G450M gab es wohl schon manchmal Probleme mit Serienstreuung.

Wie gesagt ... prinzipiell halten sich Vor- und Nachteile im Rahmen ... eher Geschmackssache, bzw. eine Frage deiner Wichtung (z. B. wie wichtig dir die Garantie oder das Kabelmanagement sind).


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Kabelmanagement ist mir eigentlich völlig egal, da man sowieso nicht in den PC reinsieht  
Habs zwar mit meinem alten Be!Quiet E9 immer ordentlich gemacht, aber wenns net geht ist es auch nicht wichtig.

Die 5 Jahre Garantie sind natürlich ziemlich nett.

Mit den restlichen Begriffen die ihr hier raushaut, kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen
Ich denk aufgrund der längeren Garantie, in Verbindung damit dass sie wohl "gleich gut" sind und das CM noch etwas günstiger ist, tendiere ich derzeit zu dem CM.

Ich denke dass ich im Nachhinein froh sein werde die 70€ mehr für den Xeon investiert zu haben und dafür eben ein etwas günstigeres Netzteil zu haben.


----------



## DaMoffi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Naja ... im Allgemeinen spart man aber nicht am Netzteil ... nur so mal nebenbei bemerkt.

Und sooo günstig ist er ja nun mit dem Xeon auch nicht mehr, dann kannste auch 60€+ für ein besseres Netzteil ausgeben.

Muss übrigens nicht so teuer sein ... das SeaSonic M12II-520 EVO gab es gestern für 39,99 € bei ZackZack.de: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ja, bei meinen beiden letzten Rechner hab ich da eigentlich auch nicht gespart.
Aber mein Warenkorb ist jetzt schon teurer als geplant ist. Wenn ich jetzt dann noch en teures Netzteil hol, wird's dann wieder mehr  Und ein BeQuiet 10 würde ja auch schon fast 80 kosten.
Sind diese günstigen Netzteile denn wirklich so "schlecht"?
Ist deshalb halt die Frage ob ich en günstigeres Netteil (wie bspw. das CM) nehme in Verbindung mit dem Xeon, oder eben en teureres (wie das Straight Power10) und Verbindung mit dem i5..
Das bei ZackZack ist jetzt leider zu spät 

Letzte Woche noch für nen Kumpel den Xeon für 227 gekauft, jetzt ist er bei fast 240


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Was ist eigentlich wenn ich einfach bei dem Straight Power 10 bleib, dann aber mit 400 Watt? Wollte mir dann jetzt erstmal ne R9 280 kaufen. Ich denke da reichen die 400 Watt mit der Karte und dem Xeon, oder? Dann wollte ich irgendwann innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate auf ne GTX970 umrüsten und die verbraucht doch sogar noch weniger, oder? Dann sollten die 400 Watt doch eigentlich locker ausreichen

EDIT: Der Xeon ist mit 80 Watt bei MF angebeben (4 Watt weniger als der i5), die R9 280 mit 200 Watt und die 970 mit 150 Watt.
Dann hab ich eben noch eine SSD, eine HDD, den Ram, die Gehäuselüfter des R4 (sind glaub nur 2 oder sogar nur 1) und eben noch den CPU-Kühler (erstmal Boxed, aber wenn ich ne GTX970 bestelle, werd ich da einen BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 mitbestellen).


----------



## Fazzi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ja das sollte passen, aber Du musst für dich entscheiden ob du wirklich einen xeon brauchst.

Wenn hauptsächlich CS:GO gespielt wird, dann wäre ein i5 mehr als ausreichend. Also geh nochmal tief in dich und überlege mal was wirklich Sinn macht und was eigentlich überflüssig ist  

Sonst hast du eventuell wieder das gleiche Thema wie bei deiner ersten Zusammenstellung  (ich kenne das selbst, den CPU könnte man auch nehmen und hier vielleicht doch noch das etwas bessere Mainboard und schwups ist man 100€ teurer geworden )


----------



## DaMoffi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Wie sieht denn nun überhaupt deine aktuelle Liste aus?


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ja, so ist das immer.. 
Ich hab halt immer im Hinterkopf, dass ich eigentlich en ziemlicher Grafik-Freak bin und immer alles gern zumindest auf Hoch stelle.
Im Moment spiel ich eigentlich nur CS:GO, aber ihr wisst ja wie das läuft... Sportspiele spiel ich eben am meisten und das mach ich auch am liebsten auf der Playstation. Shooter spiel ich dort derzeit auch, aber ist ja keine Frage dass die Grafik aufm PC besser ist. Von der Steuerung müssen wir gar nicht sprechen.. Also eigentlich ist der PC für CS:GO gedacht, aber wenn er mehr schaffen würde, dann würde ich wohl auch meine Shooter in Zukunft auf dem PC spielen.

Meine aktuelle Liste sieht so aus:

Mainboard:  AsRock Fatality H97 Performance (hab ich für 70€ inkl nagelneu bekommen.)
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 280, wo ich dann eventuell später aufrüsten würde (GTX970)
RAm:               Crucial Ballistix Sport 8 GB
SSD:                SanDisk Ultra II (die M550 ist leider derzeit ausverkauft bei MF - diese wäre 10 € günstiger gewesen  )
CPU:                Xeon 1231
Netzteil:        Jo,....   Wie in meinem letzten Post beschrieben dachte ich eben wieder an das BeQuiet mit 400 Watt

Laut diesem Rechner von BeQuiet wäre das Netzteil bei 96% Auslastung. Das wäre schön hart..


----------



## DaMoffi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Wie gesagt ... entweder eins von den beiden günstigen für unter 50 € oder eben gleich das E10 500 W, wenn du eh mal deine GPU aufrüsten willst.

Budget hin oder her, das E10 500 W kostet 17 € mehr als das E10 400 W ... das _kann _nicht kriegsentscheidend sein ...


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ja, hast ja recht.
Hab noch nie beim Netzteil gespart und werd jetzt auch net damit anfangen.
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Modular und Non- ist doch dass man beim Non kein Kabelmanagement hat, oder? Weil darauf kann ich echt verzichten..


----------



## DaMoffi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Kabelmanagement hat das E10 400 W auch nicht, welches du ja zuerst in Betracht gezogen hast, also reicht beim E10 500 W auch das ohne CM ... die paar Kabel kann man immer in einem Gehäuse verstecken, v. a. nachdem sich ja nun die untere Netzteilposition durchgesetzt hat ...


----------



## KempA (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Ist schon bestellt.

Immer wieder lustig wie das so kommt beim PC.
Dan eröffne ich den Thread mit nem 50 Euro Prozessor und am Ende wird's der 240 Euro Xeon
Naja.. Ich hoffe die CPU hält dann wenigstens 3,4 Jahre..


----------



## DaMoffi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Naja ... du hattest auch im ersten Post schon einen i5 zur Auswahl ... von daher ...


----------



## KempA (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Die Teile müssten jetzt jeden Moment kommen. Ich hab mal noch einen Alpenföhn Brocken ECO mitbestellt. Sonst benutze ich zwar gern den BeQuiet C1, aber der günstige Preis hat mich gelockt und da der Xeon eh nicht übertaktet werden kann...
Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen.
Die Soundkarte, die ich noch rumliegen hab, ist eine (inzwischen ziemlich alte ) Creative Xfi Xtreme Gamer. Das Ding hier: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Denkt ihr da fahr ich inzwischen vielleicht sogar besser mit dem Soundchip auf dem Mainboard? Mainboard ist ein AsRock Fatality H97 Performance. Auf der Verpackung steht irgendwas von Purity Sound 2 und einem Realtek ALC1150 audio codec


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Neuesten Treiber drauf, dann sollte die Soundqualität wohl besser als der Onboardsound sein, vorausgesetzt, Quellmaterial und und Ausgabemedium (HS, KH, LS) sind etwas besser als ein Logitrööt oder Teufel-System.


----------



## steffen2891 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

ich hatte ziemlich Probleme mit den Creative Treibern der sich jeden 2. Tag selber verstellt hat und co.. ab 30 Euro gibts von Asus brauchbares falls dir der onboard sound zu mager ist.


----------



## derbozzreloaded (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Csgo habe ich ohne GPU in ultra gezockt mit a8-5600k


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

@ Steffen

Ich habe auch ne olle X-Fi geerbt, habe ich meiner Frau eingebaut und hatte dann voll den Stress mit den verkackteten Treibern  

Nach einigem guggeln fand ich die Lösung : Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi MB Application Driver Details | Dell US

Ist zwar eigentlich für Läppis, funzt aber auch in einem Desktop


----------



## steffen2891 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

hab sie mittlerweile ausgebaut und nutze onboard sound weil es mir auf n senkel ging...


----------



## KempA (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Mit den Treibern hab ich auch jedes Mal richtig Probleme, aber irgendwann läufts 

Andere Sache.. Der Rechner ist irgendwie ziemlich laut. Selbst im Desktopbetrieb hört man ihn die ganze Zeit sehr deutlich.
Ich weiß jedoch nicht obs von der Graka (MSI GTX760 TwinFrozr) oder dem CPU-Kühler (Brocken ECO) kommt. Ich will jetzt auch nicht während dem Betrieb den CPU-Lüfter mal abziehen um zu schauen was es ist.. Vielleich bin ich auch zu verwöhnt, da ich meinen alten Rechner mit dem BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 und der Inno3d GTX780 hat man überhaupt nicht gehört.
Im Spielbetrieb stört mich es auch nicht wenn man den PC hört, da ich dann sowieso Kopfhörer an hab, aber im Desktopbetrieb war ich dann schon leicht überrascht von der Lautstärke.
Wenns jetzt nur vom dem Brocken ECO kommt, wäre es ja ein leichtes dort einen anderen Lüfter zu montieren (BeQuiet?). Wobei ich mir dann auch besser einfach direkt wieder den C1 geholt hätte. Ist dann ja preislich das Glecihe..


----------



## IluBabe (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Du musst halt schon die Geräuschquelle ausmachen - sprich wo es herkommt. Bei nem normalen Lüfter/dem CPU Kühler Lüfter kann es auch an den Bioseinstellungen (Standard kann auch 100% drehen eingestellt sein) liegen, dass die einfach von der Lüfterkurve zu sehr aufdrehen.


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Einfach mal mit offenem Seitenteil laufen lassen. Dann sollte sich die Lärmquelle orten lassen, wenn man nah genug ran geht.


----------



## KempA (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger PC für CS:GO*

Also es kommt definitiv von der CPU.
Hab im BIOS mal geschaut. Es gibt 4 verschiedene Modes: Lautlos, Standard, Leistung, volle Geschwindigkeit
Hab jetzt mal auf Lautlos umgestellt und die RPM sind von ca 1200 jetzt auf 600 runter im Desktopbetrieb und so ist der PC schon wesentlich leiser. Zwar lange noch nicht so leise wie der C1, aber schon viel besser und für meinen Gebrauch ausreichend.
Jetzt werd ich mal die Temps im Auge behalten und dann weiterschauen


----------

